# need stock transfers or heat press supplies, check out Pro World Inc!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Many of you who have had your Heat Presses for a while probably already know the name Pro World, but for those of you who don't, I'm proud to introduce Pro World Inc as one of our newest T-Shirt Forum advertisers.

If you need heat transfer designs that are already printed (stock transfers), *Pro World* has transfers in a WIDE variety of categories from a large number of transfer distributors.

<img src="http://www.t-shirtforums.com/images/proworld225.gif" align="right">*Pro World* is one of the largest distributors of custom heat transfers. Their catalog includes nearly 10,000 preprinted iron-on heat transfers from a wide variety of categories with no minimum purchase. Pro World sells stock transfer designs from the major transfer companies including popular themes like: Biker, Christian, Animals, Military, Vintage, Holiday, Humor, Glitter and more!. *Visit Pro World*​*You can view all of our official forum advertisers here.*


----------

